# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Animaux] chat, prnom et informatique

## piro

Bonjour,
Futur propritaire d'un chat (plus prcisement une chatte), je suis  la recherche de son prnom.
Suite  un petit dlire personnel (et afin d'affirmer mon ct geek), je voulais lui donner un nom en rapport avec l'informatique, je cherchais au niveau des virus, mais n'en es trouv aucun de valable (je me vois pas l'appeler "ILOVEYOU"). Pour le moment ma seule ide est Jakarta, mais je ne suis pas emball ("TOMCAT" serait bien mais ce n'est pas un mle).
Donc si vous avez des ides je veux bien.
PS: Ma copine tant par consquent galement un peu propritaire de ce chat, et pas geek pour un sou, je cherche quelque chose un peu discret.

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Sasser

Tu peux aussi l'appeler DotNet  ::mouarf::  

Ou Perl  ::):

----------


## nyal

Unix (genre s'il tait le seul de la port)

Mais cette anne c'est l'anne des B. Donc en b.... broadcast. lol En b je vois vraiment pas.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Unix (genre s'il tait le seul de la port)
> 
> Mais cette anne c'est l'anne des B. Donc en b.... broadcast. lol En b je vois vraiment pas.


BillGates ?  ::aie::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Pourquoi ne pas l'appeler *bug*  ::aie:: 

Arnaud

----------


## behe

Un mot commencant par b dans le domaine informatique.....Facile: Bug
 ::dehors:: 
edit : me suis encore fait grill

----------


## kirgan

*catch*



PS: c'est moi qui devient trop vieux, ou y'avait le mme sujet ce matin avec plus de rponses...?

----------


## shadowmoon

non non kirgan, c'etait bien le cas et comme toi, je me demande ce qu'il s'est pass.

----------


## behe

Si mais il n'y avait pas de Tag

----------


## bakaneko

Antec / Thelmatec / Lian Li  ::mouarf::

----------


## piro

Je comprends mieux!
J'ai poster un post  midi, et je suis revenu  2h, il n'y avait rien. J'ai fait une recherche et rien.
Comme je n'ai reu aucun message de dplacement, je me suis dit que j'avais du me louper en dposant mon message.
En tout cas je vais me mfier pour mon procher topic, c'tait  cause de l'absence de tag qu'il a t supprim?
Dsol pour ceux qui auraient rpondu  la premire version, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de voir les rponses.
Pour ce qui est du nom, ne vous arrt pas au B, je savais mme pas que je c'etait l'anne des b.
Je rappelle que c'est une femelle, bug, sasser... ca fait plutt mle, non?

----------


## bakaneko

Dans ta signature, tu as 



> ACTC (certification Mac OS X/Mac OS X Server)
> Windows par obligation, Mac par dlectation.


pourquoi pas Apple???

----------


## kirgan

Tu peux aussi faire trs subtil....  ::?:  

*Tigrou* (comme dans winnie)

Tigrou < Tigger < Tiger < Mac OS X....
Ok, ok, je connais le chemin.

----------


## piro

Je trouve pas ca trop fminim, et je ne veux pas non plus que les gens pensent imdiatement informatique en entendant son nom!

----------


## kirgan

*Lapinette* alors. C'est fminin et les gens ne penseront pas tout de suite  l'informatique avec a!

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

ou mimine... Les miennes s'appelent Kaly et Valentine mais les chats c'est c... et ca comprend pas leurs noms donc tu siffle ou tu t'approche de la gamelle et ca viens...

Mais bon, j'les aiment bien mes chattes, c'est juste que que quand je les vois je repense a une phrase :

"pour le chien, le maitre le caresse, le nourri, le soigne, le maitre doit etre un dieu, pour le chat, le maitre le caresse, le nourri, le soigne, je dois un dieu"

----------


## chaval

T'as qu'a l'appeller "Lilo"

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Moi la mienne s'apelle Juventus parcequ'elle est blanche et noire  ::?:

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Melissa  ::):  comme le virus ! C'est mignon.

----------


## piro

Je savais pas que c'etait un virus, merci!
Par contre j'aurais aim qqch d'un peu plus original. qui fasse moin humain.
On avait un chat, ma copine a voulu l'appel yasmine, un jour des reprsentant sont venu. le type lui a demand comme elle s'appelait, en entendant le nom, il lui a dit comme ma collegue (prsente  ce moment l).
J'aimerais viter ce genre de moment.

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Tux, le nom du pingouin, irait bien  un chat, mais tu peux l'adapter pour une fille, en "Tuxy" ou "Tuxa" par exemple  ::):  J'aime bien "Tuxy"  :;):

----------


## SnakemaN

Troj/Agent-L 
Troj/BagleDl-AA 
Troj/BagleDl-AB 
Troj/Banker-R 
Troj/Bdoor-CHR 
Troj/CodeRed-II 
Troj/CoreFloo-C 
Troj/CoreFloo-D 
Troj/Daoser-C 
Troj/Dloader 
Troj/Dloadr-AKL 
Troj/RKProc-Fam 
Troj/Rootkit-AA 
Troj/Stinx-E 
Troj/Stinx-F 
Troj/Startpa 
Troj/Surila-E 
VBS/Kakworm 
W32/Agobot 
W32/Anig 
W32/Apology-B 
W32/Apribot-C 
W32/Avril 
*
W32/Badtrans 
W32/Bagle 
W32/Blaster-A 
W32/Bobax 
W32/Bofra 
W32/Braid-A 
W32/Bugbear-A 
W32/Bugbear-B
*
W32/Cuebot 
W32/Deborm 
W32/Donk-D 
W32/Dumaru-AK 
W32/ElKern-C 
W32/Esbot 
W32/Eyeveg 
W32/Fizzer-A 
W32/Flcss 
W32/Forbot 
W32/Frethem 
W32/Gibe-F 
W32/Goner-A 
W32/Jeefo-A 
W32/Klez-H 
W32/Korgo 
W32/Lebreat 
W32/LegMir 
W32/Lovgate 
W32/Lovgate-F 
W32/Lovgate-Z 
W32/Magistr-B 
W32/Mimail 
W32/Mofei-A 
W32/Mofei-E 
W32/MyDoom 
W32/Mytob 
W32/Nachi 
W32/Nanpy 
W32/Netsky 
W32/Nimda-A 
W32/Nimda-D 
W32/Nyxem 
W32/Opaserv 
W32/Rbot 
W32/Rbot-BAA 
W32/Ritdoor-B 
W32/Sasser 
W32/Sdbot 
W32/Sircam-A 
W32/Sober 
W32/Sobig 
W32/Sumom 
W32/Tilebot 
W32/Yaha 
W32/Zafi-B 
W32/Zotob

[edit]= Bon t'es pas oblig de mettre le _ouinetrentedeuxslashe_ ou meme _ouinetrentedeuxdeuxpointsdeuxpoints_ devant ca rentrerai pas sur la mdaille ... ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

j'ai plusieurs suggestions pour le nom du chat :
RadeonIntelEmacsPerlPentium...Quicksort  ::aie::

----------


## chaval

palladium ? DRM ? Vivendi ? chipset ? Via ? xon ? cyrix ?

 ::dehors:: 

edit : VI ?

----------


## Commodore

Perl c'est pas mal pour une chatte...  :8-):

----------


## SnakemaN

tu l'appelle : *'fout l'camp* !

comme ca fait fout l'camp viens la !

----------


## nyal

> Moi la mienne s'apelle Juventus parcequ'elle est blanche et noire


Ca colle bien avec les annes des B vu que la juventus y va tout droit  ::): 

Bug ? C'est un mot informatique ? Connais pas. Je vais aller voir la dfinition sur wikipedia.... Ahhhhhh c'est a.... Moi je dis "fonctionnalit non implement"  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Bug ? Moi je dis "fonctionnalit non implement"


 ::mouarf::   ce serait plus juste de dire "fonctionnalit en cours d'implmentation" non ?  ::lol::   :;):

----------


## SnakemaN

A ben c vrai que d'implementer une chatte....... ::lol::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> tu l'appelle : *'fout l'camp* !
> 
> comme ca fait fout l'camp viens la !


Pour un chat (en connaissance de cause) je l'aurai appel *Degage* mais *BarreToi* ou *TuVaTenPrendreUne* vont tres bien aussi  ::aie::

----------


## Oberown

Je croyais que les annes des lettres n'taient que pour les chiens et pas pour les chats.

----------


## ultracoxy

> Je croyais que les annes des lettres n'taient que pour les chiens et pas pour les chats.



Si a l'est aussi, c'est pour les chiens, les chats, les veaux, les poulains ...

----------


## davcha

Pourquoi pas BiM ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## narkhor

apache? gimp? ajax?

----------


## chaval

ajax, ca fait un peu le chat-fe-du-logis  ::D: 

Au mois, "fous l'camp" ou "casses toi", ca permet d'avoir le dernier mot. Un chat ne venant que trs rarement quand on l'appelle, si tu gueules "casses toi", deux solutions...
   1. il vient : c'est bien, on l'appelle, il arrive
   2. il part (comme la plupart des chats), bah, il t'as obi  ::mouarf::

----------


## BizuR

Java ? ca fait assez fminin et ca peut avoir plusieurs connotations  ::): 
Sinon Bit ... menfin yen a certainement qui l'interpreteront mal  ::mrgreen:: 
Ou encore Eclipse ?

D'ailleurs en gros geek que je suis, mon nom commencant par la lettre P ... je me suis toujours dit (pour dconner, bien entendu  ::mrgreen:: ) que si j'avais :
- Une fille ==> Anne Sophie P.
- Un garcon ==> Pierre Henry P.
Menfin, c'est pas les prnoms que je prfre malheureusement  ::aie::

----------


## kirgan

> Sinon Bit ... menfin yen a certainement qui l'interpreteront mal


M'enfin, ya pas de double sens si ta chatte s'appelle Bit, si?

Sinon je dois avouer que Eclipse, a fait un peu long, et difficile  appeler (essaie voir de dire  voix haute "eclipsviensmanger"), mais j'aime bien  ::mrgreen::  

Je le retiens si un jour j'ai une chienne.  ::aie::  

@ Nyal :  ::mouarf::

----------


## chaval

BizuR > et t'as pas pens  "Jean Sbastien" ?  ::D:

----------


## BizuR

Ah cool !  ::aie::  
Par contre, Javateur comme je suis, je suis dcu de n'y avoir jamais pens  ::(: 
Pis avec un peu de bol, ce prnom le fera devenir clbre (dans la musique classique ? qui sait !  ::D: ) et je pourrai enfin me promener en faisant penser  quelqu'un de connu  ::aie::

----------


## chaval

oui, parce que Pierre Henry, pas top top

----------


## BizuR

Bah il existe toujours Paul Henry pour devenir champion de Tennis (enfin spa un champion quand mme mais il est connu en France dj ... enfin, je crois  ::aie:: )

----------


## Higestromm

Moi mes chats je les ai tous appels connard... mais bon c'est un choix perso.

----------


## gofono_bass

j'ai dej appel mon chat Lechat. C'est plutot pratique...

----------


## chaval

comme cartman ? "Toi le chat !! tu respectes mon autorit !!"

----------


## BiM

> Celle-ci j'en connai qui aimerai bien l'implementer.....


Hum... hum.... J'tais peut etre en vacances mais j'essaye de suivre !

----------


## SnakemaN

A pardon ce n'etais pas tendancieux, mais je comprend je vais supprimer et m'escuse platement  ::oops::

----------


## BiM

Lol coute, c'est fait c'est fait mais tu peux exprimer ta pense plus "profondment" (sans ambiguits)...

----------


## SnakemaN

> Lol coute, c'est fait c'est fait mais tu peux exprimer ta pense plus "profondment" (sans ambiguits)...


A mais  je ne parlais pas pour moi
Mais c'est a propos de la page 2 sur les "fonction en cours d'implementation"

ps: 'vais morfler moi a la rentre  ::aie::   !

----------


## BiM

> A mais  je ne parlais pas pour moi
> Mais c'est a propos de la page 2 sur les "fonction en cours d'implementation"
> 
> ps: 'vais morfler moi a la rentre   !


Je ne sais toujours pas qui tu es...  ::(:  Enfin j'ai pas identifi.

----------


## jejam

Moi aussi je cherche un nom a mon chat (chatte) et j'ai parcourus un peut les sujet je crois que je vais opter pour "Perl de Java" 
(comme le Yogourt l perle de Lait hihi) 
bon bon 	 ::dehors::   ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

Mais parmis tous ceux que j'ai cit en page 2 il n'y en a pas UN qui vous accroche ?  :8O:

----------


## fred777888999

> comme cartman ? "Toi le chat !! tu respectes mon autorit !!"


Comment une personne avec une icone south park peut-elle faire courrir le ragot que cartman possede un chat ? C'est un cochon son animal de compagnie.... (il parait d'ailleurs que ca se fait de plus en plus en france).

----------


## SnakemaN

> Comment une personne avec une icone south park peut-elle faire courrir le ragot que cartman possede un chat ? C'est un cochon son animal de compagnie.... (il parait d'ailleurs que ca se fait de plus en plus en france).


Moi j'avais une cochonne comme ex en effet....

----------


## Katyucha

Dj vu pour un yorkshire : octet.

Sinon, on peut pour : cluster, solaris, gateway, ip ...etc

----------


## chaval

> Comment une personne avec une icone south park peut-elle faire courrir le ragot que cartman possede un chat ? C'est un cochon son animal de compagnie.... (il parait d'ailleurs que ca se fait de plus en plus en france).


Non ! il a un chat (enfin, une chatte) !! meme que dans un pisode, elle est en chaleur... si j'ai le temps, je rechercherai le titre...

----------


## Captain_JS

> BizuR > et t'as pas pens  "Jean Sbastien" ?


Hey c'est trs bien comme prnom ... juste un peu long  crire  ::aie::

----------


## fred777888999

> Non ! il a un chat (enfin, une chatte) !! meme que dans un pisode, elle est en chaleur... si j'ai le temps, je rechercherai le titre...


 ::oops::  Orgie de chats... J'avais oubli  ::oops::

----------


## chaval

oui !! tout  fait !!
bah tu vois, quand tu veux

----------


## al1_24

> oui, parce que Pierre Henry, pas top top


Sauf pour un amateur de musique contemporaine : Pierre Henry

----------


## lkryss

Lechien ?
sinon en b... blog ou barbone en rapport a l'info?
ok  je ---> []

----------


## xavlours

Quelques propositions :
- bash (bashette ?)
- bzip
- putty
- apt-get (rime avec geekette)
- ifconfig
- manpath (prononcer mannepasse)

----------


## BiM

> Quelques propositions :
> - bash (bashette ?)
> - bzip
> - putty
> - apt-get (rime avec geekette)
> - ifconfig
> - manpath (prononcer mannepasse)


[TROLL]
Et prononcer "m'empatte" ?
[/TROLL]

----------


## Elijha

Salut,

Peut-tre trouveras tu ton bonheur ici : Dictionnaire informatique  ::roll:: 

[edit]
C'est bien Laminar  :;): 



> Laminar bus :
> (Franais : distributeur laminaire)
> Cble de distribution des tensions ralis par un empilage de conducteurs plats isols.


[/edit]

----------


## Skyounet

Moi j'aime bien Ping, c'est mimi pour un chat.

----------


## Interruption13h

*Blbla*, *Pinfi* ?

----------


## 2Eurocents

Pour l'anne des B, t'as :BiproBasicByte ( prononcer Bateu  :;): )BenchBlurBayesBlenderBlis (si tu es en Bourgogne, c'est toujours bien d'avoir un Chat Blis)

Et sinon, ce n'est pas en B, mais avec un peu d'humour cruel, tu peux l'appeler Alf.  ::mouarf::

----------


## kirgan

En mme temps, comment, pour choisir un prnom pour un chat, faire confiance  un gars, mme modo, qui a choisi 2Eurocents comme pseudo...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pcaboche

> Pour l'anne des B, t'as :


Billou  ::lol:: 

Et sinon il y a :
BiM

----------


## BiM

> Billou 
> 
> Et sinon il y a :
> BiM


J'ai vu !

----------


## pcaboche

> J'ai vu !


Je faisais rfrence  BIM-Prolog en fait...  ::mouarf::

----------


## cchatelain

> Quelques propositions :
> - bash (bashette ?)
> - bzip
> - putty
> - apt-get (rime avec geekette)
> - ifconfig
> - manpath (prononcer mannepasse)


Trop bien putty... Si jamais j'ai un chat j'essaierai de m'en rappeler  ::lol::

----------


## Delphi-ne

Mon chien s'appelle Delphi en raison de son orientation objet trs marque.
Je pense que si j'avais un chat (c'est difficile maintenant  cause du chien) je l'apellerai SQL parce que les chats ont toujours des requtes  faire ou Mouseclic  cause de l'vnement souris.

----------


## cchatelain

Kernel ou kernelle pour l'appliquer  une femelle, a sonne pas mal aussi non ?  ::lol::

----------

